# 2002 Altima alternator out with no warning??



## AyJay12 (Nov 8, 2006)

I own a 2002 Nissan Altima SL. I took my car to the dealership to have recall work done as well as an oil change. They told me that my battery and alternator were out and needed to be replaced. Before putting my car in the shop, I had no problems with it starting, no warning lights, no noise, no hesitation. I have been using the lights frequently, always have a cd in, and heat has been running fine. Is it possible to have the alternator and battery go out without any warning what so ever? Last time I took my car to the dealership for recall work it wouldn't start when I got it back. First they said that they bumped something and apologized and would fix it. When it still wouldn't start, they said that it was the starter and wanted $500 to replace it. I said no and was going to get a second opinion. That was 2 years ago and my car has started everyday since, except of course, when they have possesion of it again. I'm starting to think that the dealership is finding ways to get their money for free recall work buy scamming people into repairs they don't need. Any thoughts?


----------

